

Hackaday Editors Launch Campaign to Buy Site - wac
http://hackaday.com/2013/07/15/were-going-to-buy-hackaday/

======
jjsz
This correlates to this comment [0] from the recent "Probably not for hackers"
post [1] [2].

> [...] I would pay for a site that was only hard-core tech articles.

Well here's the chance.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6043443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6043443)
[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6043318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6043318)
[2] [http://essays.kuntz.co/you-re-probably-not-for-
hackers/](http://essays.kuntz.co/you-re-probably-not-for-hackers/)

------
shameless_1
I honestly hope they raise the cash. Some of the comments point out that they
might not have thought the whole thing through ("basically it appear to me
that you would want us to buy hack a day, and offer it to the current
redactors, which means they would win a $500.000 company.").

~~~
alxndr
quoting...

The FAQ:

So who would actually own it? / If the funding is successful, who will really
own the company? / Can you comment on who inherits this asset?/ What will
happen in 2 or 3 years if you want to leave?

We’ll be setting up an LLC with the current writers and editors as the
managers. Then we’ll go for non-profit 501(c)(3) status. If I die or leave in
two or three years, Hackaday will still have other editors and writers.

...

If this is funded, what’s stopping you from buying Hackaday, then selling it
and keeping the money?

With non-profit status, this would require the agreement of all the writers
and editors of Hackaday. That’s simply not going to happen. The same could
also be said if Jason sells to someone else. At least with this plan there’s
some accountability.

